# C. walkeriana



## SouthPark (Jun 4, 2021)

Just sharing with everybody a pic of this nice one that just arrived yesterday in the post. I was surprised that the flowers handled the packing so well too. The lighting wasn't ideal for the shot - but was adequate for a pic right after the unpacking. Also featuring the white bottle ------ the tried and tested, and very excellent Neutrogena hypoallergenic non-comogenic moisturer. Good for sensitive skin faces.

All credit to the previous owner with these elegant pink coloured flowers here.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 4, 2021)

That is nice!


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 4, 2021)

Just sharing a few more pics under natural light this time. The last one is with an Fdk. After Dark, just beginning to open up some of its flowers.


----------



## abax (Jun 4, 2021)

Splendid walker! I hope it smells as gorgeous as it looks in the photos. I'm gobsmacked at
the outstanding pink shade. Hey, I have one of those bottles tool


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 5, 2021)

abax said:


> Splendid walker! I hope it smells as gorgeous as it looks in the photos. I'm gobsmacked at
> the outstanding pink shade. Hey, I have one of those bottles tool



abax ------ thanks for letting me know you got neutrogena hypoallergenic too! It's about the only type that doesn't cause my face to go red and irritated! And thanks for mentioning the smell too!! I'll see if this one has a scent. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 5, 2021)

I went to see if the flowers had a scent toward sundown yesterday, and didn't notice a scent yet. But will try again in the morning and in the afternoon!

One more pic to share - halfway through my repot from yesterday. I popped it next to a recently opened mini catt - to get some extra colour into the pic!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 6, 2021)

very nice. where did you get it?


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 6, 2021)

O.P. I bought it from ebay (ebay Australia).


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 6, 2021)

abax !! I finally managed to get confirmed scent from the flower. It has a scent ----- but genuinely and interestingly ------ there is a component that I can smell - very distinctly - that is a little odd. Not quite 'insecticidal' ------- but interesting. I haven't got words to describe it at this moment. It's not terrible ---- but it's not like say the subtle and absolutely beautiful perfume of the recently opened C. maxima ----- and the C. maxima is opening the second batch of buds now --- four flowers for this second batch. Only just beginning to open today.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2021)

Keep sniffing! I hope you find that delicious walker fragrance.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 7, 2021)

Will do abax!!!


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 8, 2021)

Abax ----- this morning, the sun light was shining on the flowers and warmed them up. The scent was nice ! It is definitely not the regular sort of orchid perfume ----- maybe the nice smell of clothes ironing - spray. Quite nice! The temperature coming up likely allowed the scent to come out properly this time.


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 8, 2021)

Cute! Looks like a guy with a pink nose and a pink moustache.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

Rudolf!!


----------



## abax (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm so glad you found the scent. It differs with time of day and length of bloom. Quite
right...it isn't perfume sweet. It's far more tantalizing...mysterious!


----------

